
How Big Far Right Social Network Gab Has Gotten - el_duderino
https://www.vice.com/en_us/article/pa7dwg/heres-how-big-far-right-social-network-gab-has-actually-gotten
======
AftHurrahWinch
I just wish there was a social network where I could meet people from around
the world, hear about their lives, and somehow not have anyone hope I get
raped and tortured to death.

I value the Enlightenment principal of free speech even above that granted by
the US Constitution, but it's disheartening to see people I don't know say
that every night they pray for someone to throw acid in my face.

I've tried Gab and, in that metric, it is worse than Twitter. And Twitter is
awful.

------
solarkraft
> When Gab arrived in July however, it upset the Mastodon universe, and pretty
> quickly the hate-filled Gab network was blocked by the other networks with
> one Mastodon fan calling for a permanent ban of the far-right network.

I don't know what a "permanent ban" would be, but I know no respectable
instance on the Fediverse that federates with Gab. Most clients for it don't
allow you to log on to Gab using them.

------
aphextim
>Gab immediately became a hub of alt-right activity online, but Torba took
pains to say Gab was not a far-right or alt-right social network but was a
“free speech social network.”

>“Any online community that is explicitly pro-free speech will inevitably
become right-leaning,” he [Torba] told VICE News in an interview. “This is
because in the free market of ideas right-leaning ideas win. Which is why we
see these left-wing tech companies censoring. No one is buying their
progressive, globalist bullshit anymore, so it must be force-fed down the
throats of users and dissent must be stamped out with the iron fist of
censorship.”

~~~
bmarquez
Another thing is that anyone banned from other social networks (regardless if
the reason is justified or not) will eventually end up on a free speech social
network.

